# Aircrack not working in kali linux 2.0



## akki42 (Jul 9, 2016)

I recently installed kali linux and use it for wireless penetration testing. Though the older one worked correctly, I upgraded so that I can get updated tools.
But now aircrack suite is not working correctly, I can only capture -1.cap file and aircrack exits showing password not found.
It only checks one password and exits.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 21, 2016)

akki42 said:


> I recently installed kali linux and use it for wireless penetration testing. Though the older one worked correctly, I upgraded so that I can get updated tools.
> But now aircrack suite is not working correctly, I can only capture -1.cap file and aircrack exits showing password not found.
> It only checks one password and exits.


Try reinstalling.


----------

